# Baby Joke



## MA-Caver (Nov 4, 2009)

This woman gives birth to a baby, and afterwards, the doctor comes in, and he says, "I have to tell you something about your baby."   The woman sits up in bed and says, "What's wrong with my baby, Doctor? What's wrong???"   The doctor says, "Well, now, nothing's wrong, exactly, but your baby is a little bit different. Your baby is a hermaphrodite."   The woman says, "A hermaphrodite... what's that???"  The doctor says, "Well, it means your baby has the...er...features...of a male and a female."   The woman turns pale. She says, "Oh my God! You mean it has a penis... ...AND a brain?"


----------



## Jenny_in_Chico (Nov 4, 2009)

Why do you always post such sexist crap jokes, man? I'm just curious...


----------



## MA-Caver (Nov 5, 2009)

Jenny_in_Chico said:


> Why do you always post such sexist crap jokes, man? I'm just curious...


Why are you complaining when it's in YOUR sex's favor? it puts men DOWN and brings women up... they got the BRAINS... or did you not get it? 

It's a JOKE okay... "you know ha ha very phunny? oh I got one for you did you hear the one about....? "

Humor isn't always the same because people aren't always the same, it's a way and fact of life all over the world. 
Don't like my humor? Don't read my posts!  :asian:

Oh and I don't *ALWAYS* post the same type jokes ...


----------



## crushing (Nov 5, 2009)

Q:  Which is bigger, Mr. Bigger or Mr. Bigger's baby?

A:  Mr. Bigger's baby, because it's a little Bigger.


----------



## Jenny_in_Chico (Nov 5, 2009)

I understood the joke. I meant that the joke was sexist toward men. I just don't think sexism is cool, in either direction. However, you are absolutely correct, I don't have to read your posts.


----------



## shesulsa (Nov 6, 2009)

Man! What is UP with all the knotted panties on the board lately???


----------



## MA-Caver (Nov 6, 2009)

Jenny_in_Chico said:


> I understood the joke. I meant that the joke was sexist toward men. I just don't think sexism is cool, in either direction. However, you are absolutely correct, I don't have to read your posts.


Yeah well... as a man I can take it better so it's not as bothersome. Besides... I believe turnabout is fair play... like all those blonde jokes... i.e. how do you change a blonde's mind... blow in her ear.


----------



## CoryKS (Nov 6, 2009)

Jenny_in_Chico said:


> Why do you always post such sexist crap jokes, man? I'm just curious...


 
Old joke:

Q: How many feminists does it take to screw in a lightbulb?
A: That's not funny.


----------



## crushing (Nov 6, 2009)

shesulsa said:


> Man! What is UP with all the knotted panties on the board lately???


 
Wow, that's kind of hot when you say it.


----------

